

Tenant Turner (YC S15) helps landlords manage their rentals - garry
http://tenantturner.com/

======
cstewart913
Hey there HN, I'm Chris from Tenant Turner. We're excited to be launching
today and I'm happy to answer any questions you may have about what we do.

------
minimaxir
The Show HN prefix should be used only by the founder of the startup. (EDIT:
Was removed)

Notably, the "About Us" page doesn't say _who the founders are_.

~~~
cstewart913
Good point! We, for some reason, removed that from about us page and put it
under press
([http://tenantturner.com/press/](http://tenantturner.com/press/)). Perhaps we
should reverse that.

------
rkwasny
Solving #firstworldproblems … what’s next?

